

Introduction to Programming (course by Eiffel lang creator Bertrand Meyer) - systems
http://www.multimedia.ethz.ch/lectures/infk/2009/autumn/252-0021-00L

======
systems
I have to say after I read the Eiffel chapter in the book Masterminds of
Programming, I became a fan of Bertrand Meyer

If you have time to learn a new language, I would recommend Eiffel

